# Entire post on one page?



## devilish (Jan 4, 2005)

I'm guessing "No" but I'd thought I'd ask.  I've got a 23-page post I 
need to read and was hoping I could get it on one page and then "print"
instead of clicking 1, then print, 2 then print, 3 .....

Is this not possible b/c it'll slow down the server or is there some secret handshake
to do this?

Thanks,
-D


----------



## Darkness (Jan 4, 2005)

Thread Tools -> Download This Thread.


----------



## Creamsteak (Jan 4, 2005)

You mean entire thread on one page, and I'm not sure what you can do.


----------



## Piratecat (Jan 4, 2005)

Alternatively, click "Thread --> Printable version."  It's a great tool.


----------



## devilish (Jan 4, 2005)

Many thanks!


----------



## Darkness (Jan 4, 2005)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> Alternatively, click "Thread --> Printable version." It's a great tool.



 I always get only 20 posts per page with that. Is it different for other user groups?


----------



## devilish (Jan 4, 2005)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> Alternatively, click "Thread --> Printable version."  It's a great tool.




Very useful - it hides sblock tags, which "download thread" unfortunately reveals.

But, this only does one page at a time instead of all 23.


----------



## Gez (Jan 5, 2005)

A few testings...

[sblock]Hidden![/sblock]



Spoiler



Hidden too!




To be on-topic, I'd love a "download this thread" feature that would keep the HTML formatting and what not, rather than putting it as plain text. That would be the best way to archive threads. A "show entire thread as printable" hack would be a good way for that. As it wouldn't show any avatar or signature or other ID info (number of post, location, online status, etc.), nor the "quote", "quick reply", "report icky-bad naughtiness", etc. buttons, the load should be acceptable.

Or, alternatively, a filter to keep only posts by someone. Like, trying to catch-up with a story hour, show only the posts by the story-hour's author.


----------

